# Need help with my Madagascar Cichlids



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a mated pair of Madagascar cichlids that have become so reclusive I can't get them to eat. They are Paratilapia sp "small spot" (east coast). History... Acquired from Dave's a few years ago. They were homed in a 75 gallon tank with a selection of holey rock for hides. They are not a gregarious species but were more sociable once I was able to acquire 5 more from another club member and a alligator pleco (Pterygoplichthys scrophus). Things were fine for about 6 months then it was like world war 3 broke out. In under a week the large male killed off all the other occupants save his mate and the following week eggs were discovered in the tank. After the eggs hatched and allowed to grow out for a few weeks the fry were removed and distributed among club members for grow out (there were hundreds). Things were fine for a long time other then the male picking on his mate. After a move we set up there tank in a area were we could watch them more but they started to become more reclusive then ever. Thinking that it was just to much traffic for them the tank was moved to a remote corner where no one in the house would come within 5 feet of the tank other then to feed them. This hasn't helped at all it actually has gotten worse since now they won't even come out to eat. I think I need to put in a dither with them but I am not wanting to for obvious reasons. I know I ether have to do this or get rid of them. I need suggestions of what kind of dither or any other ideas you might have.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I think yu'll have to buy a much more bigger tank if yu want to keep them, that's my first thought. Perhaps some big barbs as balantiochellus may work as dither but I'm not a mada cichlids specialist
xris


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump....


----------

